# Ansteuerung von Hydraulik Ventilen



## RobiHerb (8 Juni 2011)

Ich habe aktuell folgendes Problem mit der Ansteuerung eines Bewegungsablaufs mittels Hydraulik Ventilen, die einen Zylinder möglichst feinfühlig ansteuern / positionieren sollen.

Ventile (Proportionalventile) werden per PWM angesteuert, bis +- ca. 350 mA sind die Ventile ganz zu, bei ca. 600 mA voll geöffnet. Hinzu kommt noch eine Hysterese, dass heisst von auf -> zu macht das Ventil erst bei ca. 320 mA wieder ganz zu.

Wie kann man das verbessern, gibt es bessere Ventile, wo sind da Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2011)

Es gibt Hydraulik-Servo-Ventile ohne bzw. mit geringer Überdeckung. Hat eigentlich jeder Hersteller im Programm.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## blasterbock (9 Juni 2011)

Man sollte ein Proportionalventil mit einem Analogausgang + Verstärkerkarte für das Ventil ansteuern.

Dabei macht die Stromkarte den Minimalstrom und mit Deinem Analogausgang macht das Ventil dann gerade so weit auf, wie Du es benötigst.

Per PWM würde ich nie ein Propventil ansteuern, dann schon lieber ein normales Wegeventil.

Wie Blockmove geschrieben hat, einfach mal den Hersteller des Ventils kontaktieren, der hat sicherlich auch eine Verstärkerkarte im Angebot.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2011)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Per PWM würde ich nie ein Propventil ansteuern, dann schon lieber ein normales Wegeventil.


 
Warum ein NORMALES Wegeventil mit PWM ansteuern?
Unter einem normalem Wegeventil versteht man bei uns zumindest ein Hydraulikventil mit Kolben-Schieber und großer Überdeckung und kleinen Steuerkanten. Welchen Zweck soll PWM hier bringen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## blasterbock (9 Juni 2011)

> Zitat von *Blockmove*
> Warum ein NORMALES Wegeventil mit PWM ansteuern?


 
Ein Wegeventil kann man mit PWM quasi ins Ziel "stottern".

Hab ich schon mal gemacht bei einer älteren Anlage, bei der ein Hydraulikzylinder nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf die Endlage schlagen sollte.

Nicht schön, funktioniert aber.

Wenn ich die Wahl habe, werde ich eine Positionierung natürlich mit einem Propventil machen.


----------



## RobiHerb (9 Juni 2011)

*Etwas genauer*

Ich sollte vielleicht etwas mehr Detail Infos liefern:

Die Ventile sind von HAWE Typenreihe PSL/PSV.

Zylinder ist recht gross, ca. 30 Liter Volumen. Zylinderweg (6 meter) wird über weitere Mechanik umgesetzt auf ca. 40 m Hub und Geschwindigkeit von 0,5 m/sek. Positioniergenauigkeit sollte im Bereich von wenigen cm liegen.

Ich selber sitze aktuell nicht in einer High Tech Umgebung und auch die Sprache der Konstrukteure hier ist mir recht fremd (palaver in Englisch).


----------



## blasterbock (9 Juni 2011)

Vom Hersteller HAWE gibt es für Ventile PSL/PSV Propverstärker-Module Typ EV1M2 oder EV1D1.
Für die Baugröße 2 der Ventile gibt es die Ventile scheinbar auch direkt mit einer Verstärkerkarte EV22K2.

Frag mal Deine Konstrukteure, die sollten das aus ihren Katalogen ersehen können.


----------



## det (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo Robi,
Prop Ventile arbeiten mit Strom. Die Spannung ist "relativ" egal. 0mA = Grundstellung, ca. 250mA = Sprungstrom (variiert je nach Ventil) ca. 500 - 1000mA = max. Aussteuerung. Mit nem Dig Out lieferst Du 24V mit ca. 500mA.
Heißt Ventil steuert (fast) voll auf. Da kannste auch nen schwarz weiß Ventil nehmen. Bei Deinen Anforderungen wirst Du um eine Prop Steuerkarte nicht herum kommen. Die hat dann Potie für Soll Geschwindigkeit, Potie für Rampe. Der Sprungstrom kann eingestellt werden, ist gleich die Umkehrlose bei CNC Maschinen. Die meisten Karten besitzen auch nen 0-10V Eingang, so das Du mit nem Analog Out der SPS direkt ansteuern kannst. Das geht dann auch sehr feinfühlig. Evt. noch eine Positionsrückmeldung, und Du kannst eine Regelung aufbauen. Scheint ja ein schweres Teil zu sein was Du da hast. Schiffsbau?

Grüße Detlef


----------



## RobiHerb (24 September 2011)

*Die Lösung, vielleicht nicht die einzige ...*

Wir haben jetzt eine Lösung gefunden, die zumindest alle Anwender zufrieden stellt.

Danfoss Actuator Type PVEP. Diese Ventilsteuerung hat eine interne schnelle (ca. 50 msec)  Regelung, die die reale Position des Schiebers auswertet und somit in der Lage ist, die Arbeitspunkte korrekt ohne Hysterese, Spannungsschwankungen etc. wieder anzufahren. Eingangsgrösse ist weiterhin PWM!

Hiermit errreichen wir die feinfühlige Positionierung verbunden mit hoher Dynamik.

(Wie Ihr seht, möchte man die ca. 50 m schon recht genau und auch schnell positionieren, es könnte sonst sein, dass der "Enduser" Panik bekommt)


----------



## magus111 (26 November 2011)

Guten Abend 

Wen ein Ventil das vom Hersteller kommt der eine eigene Ansteuerung mitbringen kann würde ich auch immer die nehmen.
Die sind meistens mit der Positionirung besser. Es gibt aber auch möglichkeiten von Parker Hydraulik PID module einzusetzen die dan mit Rückführung ausregeln können. Vorteil du hast keine Regelung in deiner SPS nachteil du musst das an den Modul einstellen. Im Modul wird dann der Spulenstrom eingestellt. Natürlich sind die meisten Parkerventile da schon vorgegeben. Ach ja das gent nur wenn man KEINE Interne Elektronik hat.


Hoffe ich konte helfen

Magus


----------



## kaputt (28 November 2011)

*More hydraulic tips*

Hi!
Here's a compact document with some tips ad hydraulics and position control:

http://www.deltamotion.com/pdf/hydr2.pdf


I have just had a hard time trying to make accurate positioning with a configuration that seemed to be based on this documents "DON'Ts". :sb7: 

MfG
Kaputt


----------

